# Little black dots?



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

This morning I noticed these little black dots on the glass of my viv. I snapped this photo before heading off to work. I just got home and they are still there. I know for a fact they were not there 36 hours ago. My guess is they are some kind of insect egg sac but I was hoping someone here had the 411. Any thought or comments would be appreciated?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

hard to say, but possibilities are; fungus, insect feces or eggs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they look more like eggs, do you have any snails or slugs in your tank?


----------

